# Converting a garden shed to rent out to tenants



## carr (22 Mar 2010)

Hi, I hope someone can give me some advice. My next-door neighbour built a large block shed (approx 10" x 30") in his back garden, about 4 years ago.  He built it right up against the boundary shiplap fence between us and we foolishly said nothing at the time as we did not want to cause any animosity.  It is a bit of an eyesore as he never finished it properly, he did not dig out proper foundations, and as a result, one of the windows beside the boundary fence, is much higher than normal & overlooks our garden directly,  also, the side of the roof overhangs our garden a little.  We've managed to grow a tall hedge which has restored our privacy a little (this now appears to be dying after all the snow so we could be back to square one!).

We have recently heard from another neighbour that he wants to convert the shed into a "house" which he could rent out, he intends to fence off most of his garden and allow a tenant to use his side passage for access.  He has already fitted a stove, bathroom etc and has no intention of applying for planning permission as he has already contravened planning laws by building the shed the way he did. I need to contact the Co Council to see what the regulations are but am loathe to report him without approaching him first.  My main worry is that he could get quite abusive towards us (he has a drink problem) and could make life pretty difficult!  Would you simply go ahead & report it, ot speak to him first & risk a lot of animosity in the future  or wait and see if he goes ahead with his plans?

Thanks in advance for any replies, I really am at my wits end as to what to do......


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Mar 2010)

I'd just report it.


----------



## onq (23 Mar 2010)

You already know what to do and the likely consequences of either doing it or not doing it.

Its your call.

ONQ.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Mar 2010)

Of course ... you could always report it anonymously first.


----------



## onq (23 Mar 2010)

Well, yes, but unless the offender is dull-witted he'll suss that it comes from the person who is likely to be most affected - unless of course there is a residents association the OP could work it through, but even then...

ONQ.


----------



## picorette (23 Mar 2010)

If your concern is with the new proposed use, but  you are willing to live with the block shed already constructed, you could negotiate with him, & say that the block shed is illegal but that you will take it no further as long as he does not go ahead with his plan to turn it into habitable accommodation. 

Ultimately though, you have to accept that you are likely to fall out with him over this.


----------



## carr (23 Mar 2010)

Thanks for your replies, you're right....we'll either have to bite the bullet and report it or try to reason with him!  We'don't have a problem with the shed as we've gotten used to it at this stage but definitely wouldn't be on for him renting it out.  I'll let you know how it pans out, thanks again!


----------



## canicemcavoy (24 Mar 2010)

I must admit I think someone who thinks they can rent a garden shed out in the current climate where there's a glut of rental properties is pretty bizarre. You would probably be doing this berk a favour by reporting it.


----------



## onq (24 Mar 2010)

I don't know what the neighbour is going to do with the shed, but I  suspect its not for normal rental but foreign student accommodation for  people learning English.

Some people take in students learning English and a converted shed would not be too unusual a place for an unscrupulous person to lodge them.

The conditions are substandard, but its better than the other story we heard of an alcoholic and abusive father who put the fear of God into the lodger with his outbursts.

In both cases once the school was advised the students were re-housed in short order and the families were not used by that school again.

The trouble is, you can never be sure what accommodation you're getting and people get the benefit of the doubt until its proved one way or the other.

ONQ.


----------



## dewdrop (25 Mar 2010)

years ago while on holidays in the west of ireland discussion was on difficulty in getting planning for extensions.  One person said build a shed and off you go!


----------



## onq (25 Mar 2010)

Another John said:


> I have had this problem also, our neighbour has been like a beaver, building every spring without any permission. Five different sheds, some small houses, but none really finished.
> 
> On approaching the county council with a view to reporting the developments, I was told that my complaint would not be confidential and this put an end to my efforts as the individual is a member of a powerful state body with which I have no interest in an argument.



You were advised in relation to the Freedom of Information requirements.

But it doesn't have to be you that makes the complaint.

You will probably have to have either a phone conersation or a face-to-face meeting with the body or person taking up the cudgels on your behalf.

You could approach the local branch of An Taisce - for example - and get  them to make it and keep your name out of it.

For this to happen be up front about your  reasons, but put nothing in writing, text, or e-mail and use someone else's  phone.

There is no imputation of wrongdoing by doing this - you're supporting  planning law - but this way there is nothing for an FOI to trace back to  you.

And in relation to the sheds - if there is an agricultural use on the site, you may find there are a lot of exempted development issues.

So get your facts straight before you set loose on your neighbour and you may need professional advice to assess what he's built.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## Complainer (27 Mar 2010)

Another John said:


> On approaching the county council with a view to reporting the developments, I was told that my complaint would not be confidential and this put an end to my efforts as the individual is a member of a powerful state body with which I have no interest in an argument.



This is the kind of attitude that allowed the priests and brothers to get away with abusing children for years. If he is a member of a powerful state body, he has more to fear from you than you have from him. You'll find it incredibly easy to get Shane Ross or Joe Duffy or the Heddald to cover his illegal developments complete with nice photos and the obligatory doorstep interview. 

Stand up and be counted.


----------



## jack2009 (28 Mar 2010)

would i be right in saying that if your report your neighbour that they may be obliged to knock down the current structure that you appear to have learned to live with?

If this is true perhaps wait to see for signs of further building and then approach him face to face and if necessary report to co co. Perhaps if his current shed is at risk and new house it will make him stay put.


----------

